# Last ore carrier to discharge at Tyne Dock



## shieldrow (Jun 9, 2010)

I am carrying out research for a possible book re Consett Iron Company and are trying to find the last iron ore shipment into the Tyne.
The old Tyne Iron Ore quay closed in March 1974, the last record that I can find is that Common Bros "Daghestan" unloaded a cargo of ore from Narvik on March 5th 1974.
As the last train to CIC did not leave until March 24th I was wondering if any of the forum knows a later import.
Reading the Newcastle Evening Chronicle issues of the day the only other ship berthed at the quay was the "Santa Maria" but she had arrived from Oskarshavn in Sweden and I dont think that particular port was an iron ore port.
Another problem is that Llyods list for 1974 show no less than five ships of the same name ranging fom coasters to reefers, only one may meet the bill was a 16,000T shelter deck vessel powered by steam turbines and registered to a Liberian company.
Of course the "Santa Maria" may only have been temporary berthed at the quay.

Any thoughts
Shieldrow


----------



## calvin (Oct 3, 2005)

try looking for records in shields gazette archives think one of souters was a bit later but cant be sure if it was possible cheviot or longstone


----------



## schwarzie (Apr 19, 2011)

*the santa maria , or the Chilean Nitrate*

Hi this might help I was working on the Chilean Nitrate back in 1966= 67 were she went into dry dock in New Castle, I think it was there for a week to clean the hull and paint it :sweat:


shieldrow said:


> I am carrying out research for a possible book re Consett Iron Company and are trying to find the last iron ore shipment into the Tyne.
> The old Tyne Iron Ore quay closed in March 1974, the last record that I can find is that Common Bros "Daghestan" unloaded a cargo of ore from Narvik on March 5th 1974.
> As the last train to CIC did not leave until March 24th I was wondering if any of the forum knows a later import.
> Reading the Newcastle Evening Chronicle issues of the day the only other ship berthed at the quay was the "Santa Maria" but she had arrived from Oskarshavn in Sweden and I dont think that particular port was an iron ore port.
> ...


----------

